# Breitling Aerospace??????



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi, I am looking around presently wishing to obtain an Aerospace, I have seen several piccies of them some have small LCD displays and some have larger displays at the bottom of the dial, I beleive the later models have the bigger display window, but are all the larger display window models chronometers? ie the higher end quartz version? Or were there larger display models with the older (pre 2002 I believe?) movement installed?

Also....any good sites for specific information on these watches please?

Best regards David

ps. My new years resolution about not buying a new watch for a while didn't last long!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one.

All post 1999 Breitlings are chronometers.

The earlier models did have smaller digital windows.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Hi, I am looking around presently wishing to obtain an Aerospace, I have seen several piccies of them some have small LCD displays and some have larger displays at the bottom of the dial, I beleive the later models have the bigger display window, but are all the larger display window models chronometers? ie the higher end quartz version? Or were there larger display models with the older (pre 2002 I believe?) movement installed?
> 
> Also....any good sites for specific information on these watches please?
> 
> ...


Try WUS - under Breitling Articles there's a thread called "Breitling Aerospace - a brief history to aid identification and dating".

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I might have known!









So......is the giveaway from cosmetics the larger display window are the chronometers? Or did they produce small display window version post 1999...ie they can be chrono's too?

I ask because without paperwork it appears to be very difficult to make sure its the higher end version quartz movement.

Best regards David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The large window one started life around 1996 and were not chronometers. Only the ones after 199 were.

All the chronometer ones have it clearly stamped on the back and the latest ones have "chronometer" on the dial. I'll try and take some pics hang on.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Roy said:


> All post 1999 Breitlings are chronometers.


I'm not sure that can be the case. I have seen many B1s (non-Superquartz and therefore I assume non-Chronometer) for sale that are post-1999.

I may be wrong though...









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

David just to confuse matters the Aerospace Avantage which made an apperance in 2005 has just been named the Aerospace! The Avantage is 42mm against 38mm (39mm?) for the older models, has a backlight for the LCD display and a Superquartz movement and has the designation E79362.

I have one and very taken with it









It looks even better without the dust


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pinkwindmill said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > All post 1999 Breitlings are chronometers.
> ...


*All *Breitlings post 1999 are Chronometers even non-super quartz like this one.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Doh! I getting a headache now









Thanks for all the info chaps.....I shall keep looking.

Best regards David


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Am I right that Tissot do the same bar the design?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Am I right that Tissot do the same bar the design?


Tissot, Omega and many others have made a watch with a similar version of this ETA movement but only Breitling's has Repetition minutes and is chronometer rated.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Roy said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


I stand corrected - thanks Roy







, it must mean my B1 is one of the first as it does not have "Chronometre" on the back, and they were only introduced in 1998!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No worries Guy







, I miss my B1.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Am I right that Tissot do the same bar the design?
> ...


Thought so Roy. Omega's is the X33 I presume?

Who else has done one?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


I was thinking more of the 120m Omega Multi-function, this is no longer made though. I miss my one of these too.









This is getting like an ex-girlfriend thread. I'm so sad.









Now theres a poll question, would you give up all your watches for a woman? I'm off to start a Poll.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Ah what we have let go............

I feel your regret also


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Still have mine


















Not going to part with this little cracker, such a lovely dress watch and it works too!









Although this one I may change....










If I can find the later version at a good price in perfect condition....

But will definately..(probably) be getting a Aerospace soon....sometime....maybe....









Best regards David


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

If I can find the later version at a good price in perfect condition....

I have one...


----------

